# WoW - wer spielts?



## Oliver (19. März 2008)

Zugegebenermaßen konnte ich bei Blizzards Online-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft bisher nur müde mit dem Kopf schütteln. Seit gestern habe ich jedoch einen Probeaccount und machen die Welt der Elfen mit einem Druiden unsicher. Ob ich nach Ablauf der Testperiode weiterspielen werde, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen - viel Zeit zum Zocken habe ich leider nicht.

Wer gehört hier im Forum noch zum Kreis der Suchtis? Für Einsteiger-Tipps wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Soe (19. März 2008)

Wie dir Shocky schon gesagt hat, ab lvl 10 oder so machts spass ^_^ der Anfang is in den meisten mmorpg eher nicht soooo toll


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2008)

Jo hab auch mal WoW gespielt, allerdings ist mir das mittlerweile zu langweilig geworden. Am meisten Spaß machts noch auf dem Weg von 1 - 70 in ner Gruppe, aber ab 70 ists dann nur noch stumpfes gefarme und Abklappern der (Raid-)Dungeons bzw Battlegrounds/Arena. Hab' mich daher vom ArbeitsWoW verabschiedet und größtenteils meine 70er gelöscht. Aber ab und zu log ich mich mal für ein paar Wochen ein und spiele meine Twinks weiter . Danach freeze ich den Account wieder.

Als Tipp kann man sagen, nehme von Anfang an irgendeinen Beruf und skille ihn hoch. Mit 70 neu lernen ist s. o. ätzend, weil man wieder in die Low-Gebiete muss um nochmals zu farmen (wohl MMO-typisch). Eigentlich dreht sich in diesem Spiel alles irgendwie ums farmen. Materialien für irgendeinen Gegenstand, Ruf für irgendeine Fraktion. Gefühlte tausend Pre-Quests um einen Dungeon betreten zu dürfen (wurde mittlerweile aber etwas entschärft).

Spiele vielleicht die WarCraft Reihe durch, die Geschichten und Figuren von da kommen alle irgendwie in WoW wieder, was ziemlich geil ist, wenn man einer Figur von WC in WoW gegenübersteht und ggf. bekämpfen muss/kann. Überwältigendes Gefühl.

Außerdem wähle einen PvP Server. Das Flair da ist einfach viel besser. Bei mir schoss des öfteren der Puls in die Höhe, wenn ich das erste mal in "umkämpftes Gebiet" gekommen bin, nur aus Angst, mich könnte gleich ein Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion niedermähen. PvP im Low-Bereich ist einfach nur geil, auch wenn einige Skills fehlen, welche aber Teils sehr wichtig für eine Klasse sind. Habe auch am Anfang meines WoW-Lebens den Fehler gemacht und einen "normalen" Server gewählt, habe mir dann später ziemlich in den Arsch gebissen deswegen und dann trotz meines vollen epischen Equipments den Server gewechselt (damals stand AQ40). Setzt allerdings voraus, dass man wenigstens etwas Kampfgefühl haben will und man auch etwas einstecken kann ("Sissys" sollten draußen bleiben ).

Installiere auch das englische Sprachenpaket, bzw wähle es im Menü aus. Die deutsche Syncro ist einfach das Letzte, was die Atmosphäre teils erheblich trübt (sehe ich und viele andere Spieler zumindest so - siehe Forum). Außerdem funktionieren manche Addons nicht richtig in einer anderen Sprachen als Englisch. Außerdem empfiehlt sich eine 5.1 Soundanlage.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen:
Lass dir Zeit beim spielen, erkunde alles, gehe in jeden Dungeon, skille deinen Beruf hoch. Die Atmosphäre des erstmaligen levelns eines Charakters bekommt man nämlich nie wieder. Deshalb auch vllt die WarCraftteile zuerst durchspielen. Allerdings wurde vor kurzem das Spiel im Bereich 1 - 60 ziemlich abgeschwächt, alles ist irgendwie leichter und man levelt schneller als früher. Außerdem findet man schwerer Gruppen heutzutage. Deswegen das mit dem Abschwächen des Contents.

Mir fällt aber sicher später noch mehr ein


----------



## Oliver (19. März 2008)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde mich versuchen daran zu orientieren. 

Account freezen ist was genau?


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Werde mich versuchen daran zu orientieren.
> 
> Account freezen ist was genau?



Man löscht das Abo und es lässt es auslaufen, kann man in der Accountverwaltung machen

Accountname:	XXXXX
Account-Typ:	World of Warcraft + The Burning Crusade 
Accountstatus:	Eingefroren <- "freeze"

Abonnement:
Kein aktives Abonnement

Abonnement einrichten | Gamecard hinzufügen 

Spielzeit läuft ab: 25 Februar 08 06:02 CET


----------



## d00mfreak (19. März 2008)

Jo, zocke auch WoW bzw. habs gezockt. Der Account ist zwar noch für 2 Monate bezahlt, habe aber keinen Bock mehr :/

Jetzt wird der Mage (geilste Klasse btw ^^)bis Wotkl warten müssen


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Jo, zocke auch WoW bzw. habs gezockt. Der Account ist zwar noch für 2 Monate bezahlt, habe aber keinen Bock mehr :/
> 
> Jetzt wird der Mage (geilste Klasse btw ^^)bis Wotkl warten müssen



Gibts schon Termin für Lich King? Und ist die 2.4 schon raus? Hab mich nach 2.3.2 ausgeklinkt und seit dem nicht mehr geschaut.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. März 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Gibts schon Termin für Lich King? Und ist die 2.4 schon raus? Hab mich nach 2.3.2 ausgeklinkt und seit dem nicht mehr geschaut.



Ich hab bei beiden keine Ahnung^^ der Patch 2.4 wird wohl innerhalb von Wochen kommen, das Addon, vermut ich mal, wird gerade so vor WAR gelauncht.


----------



## Oliver (19. März 2008)

Wie lange darf der Account inaktiv bleiben?


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wie lange darf der Account inaktiv bleiben?



Sechs Monate, dann werden die Charaktere gelöscht. Was mit dem Account passiert weiß ich nicht genau, wird aber vermutlich auch mit gelöscht.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. März 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Sechs Monate, dann werden die Charaktere gelöscht. Was mit dem Account passiert weiß ich nicht genau, wird aber vermutlich auch mit gelöscht.



Stimmt net ganz. Blizzard garantiert, dass deine Charaktere ein halbes Jahr lang nach Ablauf des Accounts erhalten bleiben. Danach können sie gelöscht werden (falls es Platz braucht o.ä). Ist aber sehr unwahrschneinlich, dass das passiert, hab Geschichten von Leuten gehört, dessen Chars 1,5 Jahre lang und länger erhalten blieben, aber noch von niemanden, dass seine Charaktere gelöscht wurden.


----------



## Oliver (19. März 2008)

Be ider Kohle, die Blizzard scheffelt, sollten sie ausreichend finanzielle Mittel für Festplatten haben


----------



## redfalcon (19. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Stimmt net ganz. Blizzard garantiert, dass deine Charaktere ein halbes Jahr lang nach Ablauf des Accounts erhalten bleiben. Danach können sie gelöscht werden (falls es Platz braucht o.ä). Ist aber sehr unwahrschneinlich, dass das passiert, hab Geschichten von Leuten gehört, dessen Chars 1,5 Jahre lang und länger erhalten blieben, aber noch von niemanden, dass seine Charaktere gelöscht wurden.



Jup. Kumpel hat nach zwei Jahren wieder angefangen, und seine Chars waren immernoch da. Schätze sowas wirds erst beim siebten Addon geben, wenn der Speicherplatz knapp wird


----------



## der_schnitter (19. März 2008)

Ich habs mal zwei,drei Wochen gespielt.Hab gar nichts gecheckt und mir deswegen einfach nen 70er angelabert,der doof rum stand.Hat aber wenig gebracht,hat mir einfach keinen Spaß gemacht und mir war nur langweilig.War aber Privatserver 
Allerdings schließe ich kein Abbonement ab,das Geschäftsmodell kann mich mal 
Werde deswegen nie selber auf nem Blizzardsever spielen 
Bleibe bei WC3 TFT und DoD:S


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. März 2008)

Zocke auch wieder wow, meinen lvl 70 UNtot magier. ^^
Habe ca. 2 Jahre schon gezockt und macht immer noch spaß, vorallem PVP^^


----------



## Lordac (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab WoW von Anfang an gezockt, obwohl ich nach Everquest (EQ) nie wieder ein MMORPG anfangen wollte weil sie einfach zu zeitintensiv sind, wenn man im oberen Bereich mitspielen möchte. 
Ein Freund war aber in der Beta und ließ mich eine Weile spielen, es hat mich von Anfang an überzeugt weil der Einstieg in Vergleich zu EQ viel einfacher ist und man durch die ganzen Quests immer ein Ziel vor Augen hat. Für mich war aber entscheidend das man auch alleine mal für 30 min. etwas machen konnte.

Ich habe es dann anfangs mit zwei Freunden moderat ca. 2-3x/Woche für je 2-3 Std. gespielt, später sind dann noch ein paar dazu gekommen und wir waren neun. Als wir Level 60 erreicht hatten, war allerdings die Luft raus, Quests brachten einen kaum noch weiter und der Spielspaß sank erheblich. Es lief dann leider darauf hinaus entweder X-mal in Dungeon XY zu gehen, oder es sein zu lassen. Da ich in EQ mehr als genug Dungeons gesehen habe, war die Entscheidung klar vor dem ersten Add-On aufzuhören. Es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht und die montliche Gebühren waren mir es wert, wenn man bedenkt wie viel neue Spiele gekostet hätten die man in dem Zeitraum gekauft hätte. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. März 2008)

Bei WoW geht es halt erst ab lvl 70 bzw.Vor Burning crusade ab lvl 60 richtig los und fängt dann richtig an spaß zu machn, weil man dort dann in die ganzen High Lvln Raid instanzen geht (heute 25 Mann insten, früher 40er) wo man die richtig geilen Items bekommt. Zudem fängt dann auch das PVP richtig an z.B.mit Arena (2on2/3on3/5on5), wo man dann auch noch richtig geile Items herbekommt und wo TEamwork angesagt ist.


----------



## mFuSE (20. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> ..Wer gehört hier im Forum noch zum Kreis der Suchtis? ...



<- dito, wie man unschwer an meinem Avatar erkennen kann 


Komme allerdings grade aus einer ein jährigen Pause zurück .... konnte mich damals nach Endlosem BWL farmen nicht mehr fürs Questen begeistern (Hab immer noch so meine Probleme damit ).

Und auch das Questitems im BC Startgebiet mal kurz T2 Konkurrenz machten fand ich nicht so toll...


Daher intressiert mich atm auch raiden nicht, über Monate ransitzten um sein Equip vollzubekommen ist doch schon etwas 

So hat man dann gleich viel Zeit die Welt zu erforschen


----------



## dogy (20. März 2008)

Ich habe vor knapp einem Jahr aufgehört mit wow, da ich zu viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbracht habe (soll heissen: 4mal Raiden in der Woche und so, dazu noch das Farmen für die Pots...). Dachte, ich würde nie mehr spielen und hab den account verkauft. Irgendwie hat mich vorgestern trotzdem wieder die Lust gepackt und ich hab mir nen Gästeaccount eingerichtet. Mal schaun, ob ich ihn nach den 10 Tagen weiterziehe^^


----------



## Oliver (20. März 2008)

Vielleicht sollte ich den Thread umbenennen in "Treffen der anonymen WoWler" ^^

So langsam fängst an mehr Spaß zu machen. Mal sehen was das Wochenende mit sich bringt.


----------



## Elkgrin (20. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich den Thread umbenennen in "Treffen der anonymen WoWler" ^^
> 
> So langsam fängst an mehr Spaß zu machen. Mal sehen was das Wochenende mit sich bringt.



Bei den meisten Klassen gehts ab Lvl 20 irgendwie ab, Druide z. B. bekommt Katzenform, was schon gut Schaden macht.

Zu empfehlen ist auch eine WoW-Seite wie "Thottbot", da kann man alles mögliche nachlesen. Skills und Talente der Klassen, oder welche Waffen und Rüstungen es wo gibt. Quests werden meist ausführlich beschrieben, wenn man mal irgendwo hängt. Einzige Problem ist halt, es ist englisch, daher gestaltet sich das Suchen nach Quests, wenn man mit der deutschen Version spielt, etwas schwieriger. Es ist am besten, sich dann irgendwelche Namen aus dem Questlog rauszunehmen und dann in Thottbot suchen zu lassen.

http://thottbot.com/?c=Druid

Links sind die Links 

WoW ansich ist schon geil gemacht, keine Frage. Nur die Langzeitmotivation nach dem Erreichen von Lvl 70 und "epiced out" ist nicht mehr so gegeben, zumindest bei mir. Aber jeder mags ja anders.


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. März 2008)

Ab LVL 70 gehts erst richtig los, das lvln ist einfach nur ätzend^^.Mich hat die sucht auch wieder gepackt letzte woche und habe mein ACC reaktiviert. Lasst und doch zusammen aufn nem server zockn und eine PCGHX Gilde gründen ^^


----------



## d00mfreak (20. März 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Ab LVL 70 gehts erst richtig los, das lvln ist einfach nur ätzend^^.Mich hat die sucht auch wieder gepackt letzte woche und habe mein ACC reaktiviert. Lasst und doch zusammen aufn nem server zockn und eine PCGHX Gilde gründen ^^



Also ich find' es genau umgekehrt: was Tolleres als das erste Mal leveln gibts net, und Max-Level ist ätzent. Die einzigen Lichtmomente sind diese, wo man sein Gegenüber im PvP ordentlich demütigen kann. Ansonsten ist Max-Level nur farmen, sei es Hero-Marken, Ruf, Geld, Ehre, für Raids oder Arenamarken....


----------



## Malkav85 (20. März 2008)

Ich bin froh, das ich nicht der WoW-Sucht verfallen bin. Dafür gibts auch zwei gravierende Gründe:
1. es kostet monatlich Gebüren
2. die Grafik ist total zum 

Habs einen Monat lang gespielt und konnte dem Spiel rein gar nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## mFuSE (20. März 2008)

1. Haben "mmorpg" so ansich :p
2. Jau, ist halt Blizz Warcraft Grafik, muss man mögen. War ja schon immer so Comic/Anime Style, auch im letzten Stragiespielableger ah la Warcraft3


----------



## d00mfreak (20. März 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> 1. es kostet monatlich Gebüren



Naja, aus Sicht des P/L-Verhältnises ist jedes MMO billiger als der größte Teil der heutigen Vollpreisspiele.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. März 2008)

WC 3 ging ja noch ^^ aber mmorpgs wie Guild Wars kosten nix monatlich  ...trotzdem spiel ichs net


----------



## SeoP (20. März 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> 2. die Grafik ist total zum


 

mir ging das genauso...
Anime-style? Naja Quadrat-Pixel schubsen triffts eher.
Ich habe neulich mal HdRO angespielt und waere schier an der fuerchterlichen Grafik an Augenkrebs erkrankt. 

Es ist klar das Games in solch einer Groessenordnung viel Platz verschlingen, aber die Grafik ist wirklich so widerlich, dass mich allein Das hindert, solch ein Spiel zu spielen. (Playstation 1 Grafik: 640-480pixels)

Was interessant werden koennte waere Age of Conan ...
Online-Game in Oblivion Grafik Gewand


----------



## Elkgrin (20. März 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> mir ging das genauso...
> Anime-style? Naja Quadrat-Pixel schubsen triffts eher.
> Ich habe neulich mal HdRO angespielt und waere schier an der fuerchterlichen Grafik an Augenkrebs erkrankt.
> 
> ...




Habt ihr schonmal die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 oder mehr mitsamt 4xAA/16xAF+ gestellt? Nach den Kommentaren zu urteilen nicht . Widerliche Grafik ist was anderes. Ist halt Comiclook, welcher aber farbenfroh und in sich stimmig ist. Alles passt ins Bild, feine Magieeffekte. Die Städte (Stormwind ist hier fast die beste Stadt) und Landschaft ist hervorragend designed. Klar sieht man nicht die Poren der Haut wie in Crysis oder so, ist auch sicher nicht beabsichtigt.

Was hier losgelassen wird kann man jedenfalls so nicht stehenlassen, am Ende glaubts noch jemand .


----------



## Lordac (20. März 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte auch noch kurz etwas zur Grafik sagen. Natürlich ist sie gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht jedermanns Sache, letztendlich kommt es aber doch auf das Spiel an. Was hilft mir die Beste Grafik, wenn das Spiel bzw. das Spielprinzip nichts hergibt? Wenn einem ein Spiel gefällt, sei es nun Onlinerollenspiele, Shoooter, Strategiespiele..., dann muss es doch Spaß machen, egal wie es aussieht!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mantiso90 (20. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Also ich find' es genau umgekehrt: was Tolleres als das erste Mal leveln gibts net, und Max-Level ist ätzent. Die einzigen Lichtmomente sind diese, wo man sein Gegenüber im PvP ordentlich demütigen kann. Ansonsten ist Max-Level nur farmen, sei es Hero-Marken, Ruf, Geld, Ehre, für Raids oder Arenamarken....



Mit 70 gehts halt ab in die High Lvl Raid instanzen um die geilen Items zu holen. Das erweckt halt die Sammelwut wie bei anderen MMOs auch.


----------



## der_schnitter (21. März 2008)

Bei sowas ist doch die Grafik sowieso nebensächlich...ich hab auch schon früher,als meine Kumpels alle Diablo 2 verfallen waren einen großen Bogen um dieses Spiel gemacht.Letzte Woche hab ich mir mein erstes Blizzardspiel gekauft,WC3 (mitsamt TFT) und auch nur wegen Dota und TDs 
Das normale Spiel gefällt mir aber gar nicht (aber ich erwähne nochmal die TDs,die sind ziemlich geil )
Was ich sagen will: (seltsamerweise) haben mir die Blizzardspiele noch nie gefallen und selbst das Millionen an Spielerleben verschlingende WoW hat mich nicht halten können.Aus uns beiden wird wohl nie was


----------



## Oliver (22. März 2008)

So langsam finde ich Gefallen an dem Spiel


----------



## der_schnitter (22. März 2008)

Ui,kurz vor fünf 
Welchen Level hastn schon?


----------



## mFuSE (22. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> So langsam finde ich Gefallen an dem Spiel




Schon die ersten Gruppen und Instanzquests gemacht? ^^


Wenn es zum ersten mal in die Deadmines reingeht ist es nochmal richtig


----------



## Oliver (22. März 2008)

Wurde schon 4 mal durch Deadmines gezogen 

Hab erst Level 18, aber so langsam verstehe ich das Gröbste.


----------



## mFuSE (22. März 2008)

mmm ... naja gezogen ist nicht das gleiche wie wenn man es sich selbst erspielt hätte


----------



## Oliver (22. März 2008)

jaja, aber mit Lvl14 selbermachen, ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. März 2008)

Uff, bleib gaaanz hart, Oli. Lass dich nicht in den Bann ziehen 

Ein Freund wollte mir seinen Account für einige Wochen zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe es direkt gemieden, weil ich weiß, dass ich nicht durchgängig so viel Zeit aufbringen kann.

Schlimm genug, wenn Gothic 3 da so halb zerkaut auf der Festplatte schmort. Muss natürlich, wenn schon, in ganzen Stücken, also so knapp 2 Stunden gezockt werden. 

Solche Spiele sollten nicht mal so eben angespielt und wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## ugimen (23. März 2008)

ich bin auf einer seite "FROH" drüber, das ich WoW nicht tagtäglich spielen kann.
aber die ganzen möglichkeiten/questen/instanzen/usw... sind schon geil/fein/toll.
ich hab WoW seit August 2007 und ich bin immer noch nicht bei LvL 25.

keine zeit halt solange zu spielen und das ist auch gut so(sucht gefahr ist einfach zugross)

grins


----------



## Oliver (23. März 2008)

Ich hab ja schon lvl25 nach 3 Tagen 

Ok, waren ja auch Feiertage. Süchtig nach dem Spiel werde ich sicherlich nicht, aber es macht Spaß mit Freunden Monster zu meucheln.

So richtig schlecht ist bei dem Spiel auch wirklich keiner. Wenn man CS oder einen anderen FPS spielt und einer aus der Gruppe halt mies ist, dann macht es für denjenigen nicht sonderlich viel Spaß. Bei WoW ergänzen sich alle optimal.

Aber einige Laufquests find ich mehr als nervig.


----------



## ugimen (23. März 2008)

wie ist das bloss nur machbar in drei tagen?
ich hab mir krieger klasse ORC-Horde gewählt.
vielleicht eine andere klasse zum schneller und höher skillen?


----------



## Elkgrin (23. März 2008)

Als Krieger brauchste immer gute Waffen, sonst wirds schnell zäh. Druide, Jäger und Magieklassen sind relativ waffenunabhängig, zumindest beim leveln.

@Oli, kannst auch immer mal /played eingeben, dann sieht man die reine Spielzeit in Tagen, Stunden und Minuten. Ab 150 Tagen Spielzeit solltest du dann stutzig werden


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. März 2008)

@Ugimen
Magier geht definitiv am schnellsten zu lvln^^. die Nahkampfklassen brauchen schon seine zeit. Der Rekord den einer aufgestellt hat beim lvln war 1 Tag 19 stunden von 1 auf 70^^


----------



## Oliver (23. März 2008)

1 Tag, 18 Stunden

Der Anfang war bei mir etwas zäh, weil ich noch nie WoW gespielt habe. Bis lvl10 gings echt schnell.


----------



## Elkgrin (23. März 2008)

Mein erster Char auf 60 war auch ein Druide, hat sagenhafte 22 Tage /played gebraucht. Hätte ich aber nicht meine damalige Warrior, Pala, Mage und Hunterstamm gefunden (war ca bei lvl 40) wären es sicher noch mehr Tage geworden. Damals waren u.a. die Talentbäume total crappy und der Druide die gimpigste Klasse überhaupt. Trotz allem war ich aber sogar noch unter den ersten 40 Allianzlern, sowie im ersten UBRS-Run dabei . Das war die beste Zeit überhaupt, jetzt ists nur noch... naja siehe oben .



> So richtig schlecht ist bei dem Spiel auch wirklich keiner



Naja man kann Glück haben und trifft auf Leute, welche das Spiel beherrschen/verstehen. Gibt aber auch genug Deppen, die sogar mit 70 noch völlig Fehl am Platze sind. Die heutigen Lowlevels sind wohl zumeist Twinks von irgend einem 70er. Daher kann man schon etwas "Skill" erwarten .


----------



## d00mfreak (23. März 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Mein erster Char auf 60 war auch ein Druide, hat sagenhafte 22 Tage /played gebraucht.



Mein Krieger war bei 42 Tagen /played erst auf 51.

Da hab ich mir dann den Mage gebastelt. Der ließ sich zügig leveln, ich glaub so 20 Tage /played, ohne Ae-Grind-Skillung.


----------



## Doc_Evil (31. März 2008)

Ich habs direkt mit Release gekauft und meinen Krieger in unter 20 Tagen played auf 60 gehabt.
Alles war episch und es gab nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Dann kam "The Burning Crusade" und es ging weiter.
Aber es war immer und immer wieder das gleiche.
Sammel 10 davon, töte 15 hiervon und suche 20 von dem!
Dann gings wider ans Farmen um genug Material für die dicken Instanzen  zu haben. Wir waren halt immer unter den "Ersten" und somit gabs es einen Wipe nach dem Anderen bis ein Boss wieder umkippte.
Es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht aber es ist auch traurig zu sehen wie sich Menschen so in dieses Spiel vertiefen können.
Egal wann ich mal online war, ich traf immer die gleichen.
Morgens, mittags oder nachts!

Nach fast 2 Jahren habe ich aber Schluss gemacht und bin auch froh darüber.
Vielleicht werde ich aber nochmal einen Monat gucken wie es den letzten 9 Monaten geworden ist!


----------



## Oliver (31. März 2008)

Süchtig bin ich definitiv nicht, dafür spiele ich auch zu wenig. Außerdem sind mir die Quests zu monoton. Wenn ich nicht gerade mit Freunden zusammen spiele, dann mach ich nach spätestens einer Stunde wieder aus.


----------



## loneless (31. März 2008)

Ich hab jetzt 3 Jahre lang gespielt. Einige 70er gelevelt, teils Epic ausgestattet. Habs allerdings nie geschafft, weiter als bis Schlangenschrein zu kommen. Aber nu hab ich die zu Deutsch die Schnauze voll. In 3 Tagen läuft der Account aus und dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Ob ich mit dem Lichkönig wieder anfange weiß ich nicht. Beim momentanen Interesse an WoW wohl kaum. 

Nur schade, das nach 6 Monaten glaub ich Account und Chars entgültig gelöscht werden. Oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. April 2008)

loneless schrieb:


> Nur schade, das nach 6 Monaten glaub ich Account und Chars entgültig gelöscht werden. Oder täusch ich mich da?


Mindestens 6 Monate!
Also meiner ist immer noch da und es sind jetzt schon 10 Monate.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. April 2008)

loneless schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 3 Jahre lang gespielt. Einige 70er gelevelt, teils Epic ausgestattet.



Naja, episch ausgestattet zu sein ist ja nicht mehr schwer. Ich kenne genug Geschichten von Leuten, die Blau/Grün in Kara reingingen, und komplett episch gerüstet wieder rauskamen. Wenn man Arena und BGs macht, kann man sich auch quasi wöchentlich was abholen.



loneless schrieb:


> Nur schade, das nach 6 Monaten glaub ich Account und Chars entgültig gelöscht werden. Oder täusch ich mich da?



Das mit dem Account löschen hatten wir schon weiter vorne 


d00mfreak schrieb:


> Stimmt net ganz. Blizzard garantiert, dass deine Charaktere ein halbes Jahr lang nach Ablauf des Accounts erhalten bleiben. Danach können sie gelöscht werden (falls es Platz braucht o.ä). Ist aber sehr unwahrschneinlich, dass das passiert, hab Geschichten von Leuten gehört, dessen Chars 1,5 Jahre lang und länger erhalten blieben, aber noch von niemanden, dass seine Charaktere gelöscht wurden.





PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Süchtig bin ich definitiv nicht, dafür spiele ich auch zu wenig. Außerdem sind mir die Quests zu monoton. Wenn ich nicht gerade mit Freunden zusammen spiele, dann mach ich nach spätestens einer Stunde wieder aus.



Mir gehts ebenso. Hatte auch mal ne 3-monatige Pause eingelegt, weil das Spiel immer mehr zur Arbeit verkam. Zurückgekehrt bin ich nur wieder wegen meinen Mates im Spiel.


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

ich spiels auch ab und an, immer wenn nen kumpel mich ma nervt das wie ma wieder zusammen zocken müßen

in gruppen machts spaß aber die quest nerven total. und irgendwie hab ich mich auch grad fest "gefahren". alleine spielen ohne gruppe gehtz das spiel garnicht. das lebt ja von den gurppen


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. April 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Naja, episch ausgestattet zu sein ist ja nicht mehr schwer. Ich kenne genug Geschichten von Leuten, die Blau/Grün in Kara reingingen, und komplett episch gerüstet wieder rauskamen.


Das sind aber die, die durchgezogen werden.
Da ich von Anfang an dabei war gabs noch ne Menge Arbeit mit DKP verdienen und hoffen das was droppt das man gebrauchen kann.
Genau daran ist es bei mir gescheitert.
Ich möchte spielen und nicht "arbeiten" 
Doch jeder Raid war Arbeit, vor allem das farmen vorher um genug Mats für einen vernünftigen Raid zu haben.


----------



## Mehades76 (12. April 2008)

So, ich will mich auch mal zu Worte Melden 

Ich bin auch einer der wenigen oder vielen  die WoW spielen. Allerdings habe ich nach über 3 Jahren WoW von der Closed-Beta an, vom Raiden genug. Ist mir einfach zu stressig monatelang die grossen Raidinstanzen abzufarmen und auf die drops zu hoffen. Welche dann in ein paar Monaten mit dem nächsten Addon eh wieder völlig wertlos sind und man sie in den ersten 5er instanzen der neuen Welt wieder austauschen kann. Ok die Black Tempel, Mount Hyjal, Sunwell Items kann man wohl noch bis lvl 75 dann oder so tragen. Nur ich mach mir nicht mehr den stress. Spiele momentan einfach so zum fun, ab und zu mal eine 5er ini oder mal Karazhan. Ansonsten halt Dailies machen für Gold oder ma twinks hochspielen 

So far,

Mehades


----------



## ExtremePlayer (3. Mai 2008)

Also meiner war über 6 monate inaktiv und die chars waren alle noch da hat sich nichts verändert. 

Mfg ExP


----------



## Special_Flo (12. Juni 2008)

Spielt einer auf dem Server Tearer??
ich bin Hordler also Warlock!
bitte per PN melden!


----------



## boss3D (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*

Ich habe mich jetzt schon ein wenig in WoW eingespielt und komme jetzt auch schon mit den meisten Dingen klar, allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1.) Was/welche Fähigkeit muss ich zu Beginn des Spiels lernen, um ein Schwert nehmen zu können?
2.) Gleich nach der Charaktererstellung konnte ich zwische "Normal", "PvP", "RPG" und noch ein paar Modi auswählen. Ich habe mich für "normal" entschieden. Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen den Modi?

Mein erstes Fazit zu WoW: Leicht ist es nicht zu spielen, wenn man nur die Hälfte versteht _(ist alles auf Englisch)_. Allerdings macht es bis jetzt Spaß und ich werde die verbleibenden 9 Tage noch richtig ausnutzen. Wenn ich mir allerdings ein MMORPG kaufen sollte, dann bestenfalls Age of Conan nach erscheinen des DX10-Patches und/oder Guild Wars 2.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*

sooo, ok. ich fange mal vorne an:

Das englische kommt von der Testversion. die deutsche version von WoW ist auch wirklich deutsch. und zwar alles... erst recht in den startgebieten, die sind schließlich schon 4 jahre alt ^^

1. um im spiel fähigkeiten wie Schwerter lernen zu können, musst du spezielle lehrer in hauptstädten aufsuchen. Welche Waffen du da lernen kannst hängt von deinem Level und deiner Klasse ab. nicht jede klasse kann jede waffe tragen. Beispielsweise konnte mein Schamane nie Schwerter tragen.

2. normal ist erstmal eine gute wahl. die Modi besagen folgendes:
PvP: Player Vs Player, also in jedem gebiet kannst du spieler der anderen Fraktion angreifen und sie dich.
normal: du kannst frei zwischen pvp-modus und Pve (player vs envoirement) modus auswählen. im pve kann die andere fraktion dich nicht angreifen.
RPG: rollenspiel-server. mit gewünschten verhaltensregeln, die man sich in einer Fantasy-mittelalter welt vorstellt, inclusive der redeweise ^^

ansonsten versuch ein bischen was von den quest texten und so zu verstehen. hetz dich nicht, dann nimmt wow einen nämlich sehr geschmeidig an die hand. vor wow war ich völliger neuling in dem bereich spiele, aber es war recht einfach sich reinzufinden.


----------



## boss3D (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*

Ok, jetzt ist in WoW vorerst alles klar. Danke für die Erklärungen.

In Age of Conan funktioniert eigentlich alles gleich, oder? Dort wird es auch PvP, RPG, PvE, etc. zum Auswählen geben ...

Wenn ich in Age of Conan als Neuling herumlaufe und niemandem was tue, können mich die anderen Personen _(reale Menschen)_ trotzdem angreifen, oder hängt das auch mit dem gewählten Modus zusammen. Wenn ja, welcher Modus ist dann eigentlich in MMORPGs der realistischte?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BenF (22. Juli 2008)

Abend!

Ich spiele auch. Habe einen N811 Druiden auf dem Abyssischen Rat. Insgesamt spiele ich seit ca 2 Jahren. Bin aber eher ein Casual und halte wenig vom Raiden.


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Age of Conan als Neuling herumlaufe und niemandem was tue, können mich die anderen Personen _(reale Menschen)_ trotzdem angreifen, oder hängt das auch mit dem gewählten Modus zusammen. Wenn ja, welcher Modus ist dann eigentlich in MMORPGs der realistischte?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich vermute mal, dort wird es gleich laufen, wie in WoW. Der realistischte (aber auch der frustrierendste) Modus dürfte der PvP-Modus sein, da du überall angegriffen werden kannst bzw, was am Anfang eher nicht geschehen wird, du alle angreifen kannst. Dabei ist es egal, ob du zig Lvl unter dem Angreifer bist, und damit keine Chance hast. Manche machen sich auch den Spass, und töten dich stundenlang immer wieder, nach dem du dich wiederbelebst (ganken).
Ich persönlich habs aber bereut, nicht auf nem PvP-Server gezockt zu haben, da einfach zu viele kleine Hordler rumlaufen, und dich mit dem /spit-Emote vollspammen. Auf einem normalen Server bist du gegen solche Typen machtlos.


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habs aber bereut, nicht auf nem PvP-Server gezockt zu haben, da einfach zu viele kleine Hordler rumlaufen, und dich mit dem /spit-Emote vollspammen. Auf einem normalen Server bist du gegen solche Typen machtlos.



HA HA!!!!
ich habs manchmal bereut, dass ich die Alli-Kiddies nich umhauen konnte, die mich genervt haben.
Bei mir hat Ausdauer und Mobs weg flaggen immer toll gegen Allis geklappt, die haben einfach keine Geduld und schnell keine lust mehr gehabt ^^
Ich war Hordler aus überzeugung, da dort einfach die Kiddie-Dichte deutlich geringer war/ist.
Außerdem ist Horde schlicht und einfach viel cooler!

back to Topic:
vor allem wenn man nur gelegentlich spielt ist ein "normal" server einfach angenehmer. Mich würde es stören, wenn ich nach der arbeit 1-2 stunden spielen möchte und jemand anderes freut sich dran, mich immer wieder zu töten, obwohl er 10 level über mir ist. das ist einfach nur frustrierend.
bei AoC ist die einteilung wirklich die gleiche, lediglich gibt es da kleine Fraktionen. Dort heißt es wirklich Jeder gegen Jeden.


----------



## OMD (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*

hi, spiel jetzt auch seit knapp 2 jahren WOW aber immer mal weider ne pause weil keine zeit so wie im moment. Eine freundin klaut einem echt jede freizeit  die man für sowas verwenden würden. du musst halt nur aufpassen wenn du dich für ein abo entscheidest immer rechzeitig kündigen wenn du weisst du bist im nächsten monat 3 wochen nicht da oder so. und wenn du dann wieder lust hast ist der account innerhalb weniger minuten wieder aktiviert

und zum dem preis pro monat das sieht im ersten moment immer viel aus aber wenn man sich überlegt, Du bezahlst für ein monat 13€ für nen game was du wirklich non-stop zocken kannst finde ich das in ordnung. wie oft hat man nen vollpreis spiel gekauft für 40-50€ und nach 6-10spielstunden war das spiel durchgezockt und du hast es nicht mehr angefasst? das ist bestimmt öfters passiert und bei wow kannst du massig zeit einstecken.

falls du noch fragen hast schreib einfach.

gruß OMD


----------



## OMD (23. Juli 2008)

also die chars halten ewig.

hab vor fast jahren mal mit nem kumpel angefangen zu spielen auf nen extra realm er musste dann auf hören. und wir hatten damals ne gilde gegründet und dort steht er immer noch drin. zwar mir über einem jahr offline aber der char ist wohl noch vorhanden. wenn der spieler gelöscht wird bzw transferiert wird ist er in keiner freundliste mehr drin.

spiele nen human warlock auf durotan. wenn wer lust auf ne runde hat einfach anschreiben


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Dort heißt es wirklich Jeder gegen Jeden.



Aber gibt es in AoC nicht die Möglichkeit, sich in Gruppen zusammenzuschließen und beispielsweise Belagerungsschlacht zu führen? Ich habe da schon mal irgendwas gelesen ...



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Manche machen sich auch den Spass, und töten dich stundenlang immer wieder, nach dem du dich wiederbelebst (ganken).



Kann man da nicht einfach davonlaufen? Irgendwann muss es dem anderen doch zu blöd werden, dir nachzulaufen.

Genau aus diesem Grund würde ich bei einem MMORPG auch immer von der ersten Minute weg dabei sein wollen, damit ich schnell sehr stark werde _(also ein hohes Level erreiche)_ und mich gegen solche Leute angemessen verteidigen könnte. Wenn ein MMORPG schon ein paar Monate läuft, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn da Gegner daherkommen, die schon zig Level über einem sind.



OMD schrieb:


> und zum dem preis pro monat das sieht im ersten moment immer viel aus aber wenn man sich überlegt, Du bezahlst für ein monat 13€ für nen game was du wirklich non-stop zocken kannst finde ich das in ordnung. wie oft hat man nen vollpreis spiel gekauft für 40-50€ und nach 6-10spielstunden war das spiel durchgezockt und du hast es nicht mehr angefasst? das ist bestimmt öfters passiert und bei wow kannst du massig zeit einstecken.



Also keines meiner Singleplayer Spiele hat eine Spielzeit unter 15 h, außer Crysis und Crysis kauft man sich doch sowieso nur wegen der Grafik ...  
Außerdem habe ich jedes Spiel mind. 2 Mal durchgezockt, außer The Witcher, da warte ich noch auf die Enhaced Edition.
Allgemein gesehen, hast du allerdings schon irgendwo Recht.


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht einfach davonlaufen? Irgendwann muss es dem anderen doch zu blöd werden, dir nachzulaufen.



Jein. Je nach dem, wieviel glück du hast. Normalerweise wird ein Spieler mit einem weit höherem Level wie du dich immer am Weglaufen hindern können, was er normalerweise auch macht.
Du glaubst net, welch stoische Geduld manche Spieler beim Ganken anderer an den Tag legen. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund würde ich bei einem MMORPG auch immer von der ersten Minute weg dabei sein wollen, damit ich schnell sehr stark werde _(also ein hohes Level erreiche)_ und mich gegen solche Leute angemessen verteidigen könnte. Wenn ein MMORPG schon ein paar Monate läuft, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn da Gegner daherkommen, die schon zig Level über einem sind.



Bei WoW ist das net so schlimm, da man eh relativ schnell auf das max Level kommt. Danach die PvP-Ausrüstung zu besorgen dauert länger als das leveln selbst. Dann hängts noch von der Klasse ab, die du spielst, da mache Klassen gegen andere net wirklich eine Chance haben. Ich z.B. hab als 65er Mage mal ne Stunde lang den 70er Schurken gegankt, weil er dachte, er müsse ein Dorf von uns angreifen.  Omg, der hat so schlecht gespielt


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Bezahlung bei Online-RPGs*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bei WoW ist das net so schlimm, da man eh relativ schnell auf das max Level kommt.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es ein maximales Level gibt. Kann es sein, dass in WoW "70" das max. Level ist? Gibt es eigentlcih auch ein AoC ein max. Level?


MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

wow ist das aktuelle maxlvl 70. bei AoC ist das maxlvl bei 80.

vor dem addon (burning crusade) war bei wow das maxlvl bei 60 und wurde dann angehoben.



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bei WoW ist das net so schlimm, da man eh relativ schnell auf das max Level kommt. Danach die PvP-Ausrüstung zu besorgen dauert länger als das leveln selbst. Dann hängts noch von der Klasse ab, die du spielst, da mache Klassen gegen andere net wirklich eine Chance haben. Ich z.B. hab als 65er Mage mal ne Stunde lang den 70er Schurken gegankt, weil er dachte, er müsse ein Dorf von uns angreifen.  Omg, der hat so schlecht gespielt



das ist aber eine eigenschaft von schurken. mich haben mehrfach versucht schurken beim kräutern zu töten. Ich war Orc-Schamane mit T5/T6 ausrüstung.
wenn ich nach 30 sec aus dem Stun kam, hab ich mich immer umgedreht, mich hochgeheilt, ihn ausgelacht und totgeschlagen. immer wieder lustig ^^


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> wow ist das aktuelle maxlvl 70. bei AoC ist das maxlvl bei 80.
> 
> vor dem addon (burning crusade) war bei wow das maxlvl bei 60 und wurde dann angehoben.
> 
> ...



Naja, die Balance beim Shaman war schon immer so ne Sache .


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich das max. Level erreicht habe? Kann ich dann nur noch durch die Welt laufen und ab und zu eine Quest erledigen, ohne, dass mir dass dann noch was bringt _(außer einer Belohnung vielleicht)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich das max. Level erreicht habe? Kann ich dann nur noch durch die Welt laufen und ab und zu eine Quest erledigen, ohne, dass mir dass dann noch was bringt _(außer einer Belohnung vielleicht)_?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Du kannst dann in die Schlachtzuginstanzen gehen (Raid-Dungeons) und dir die Tier-Sets zusammenfarmen (sind Sets bestehend aus 5 oder 8 Teilen, zugeschnitten für die eigene Klasse). Meist muss man vorher irgendwelche "Pre-Quests" erledigen, quasi Zwangsquests, um in den Dungeon reinzukommen. Glaube aber, das wurde in letzter Zeit entschärft und man kann so rein (ich spiele seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr). Andere hochwertige Gegenstände wie Waffen und Ringe droppen da auch.

Oder man konzentriert sich auf das Player-vs-Player Geschäft. Da muss man sich in der Arena und den Schlachtfeldern rumquälen.

Irgendwie wird in WoW immer alles entschärft, kommt mir langsam wie ein Teletubbi-Spiel vor


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

also mit dem maxlvl fängt das spiel in meinen augen eigentlich erst an.
du kommst in bestimmte gebiete erst mit dem maxlvl. dann willst du deinen charakter ja auch ausstatten.
reittiere, berufe, etc.
etliche instanzen sind erst für maxlvl geeignet. 
Du musst questreihen machen, damit du da rein kommst. 
Um deine Berufe weiter zu bringen musst du meist ruf bei bestimmten "neutralen" fraktionen steigern.
Dazu kannst du in die Arena gehen, oder schlachtfelder spielen.

mein haupt-charakter hatte am ende etwa 180 Tage reine spielzeit (1 tag = 24 std).
Und davon hab ich "nur" maximal 20 Tage mit leveln verbracht. den rest der zeit war ich auf dem maxlvl. und die meiste zeit hatte ich Ingame durchaus was zu tun. Also beschäftigung gibt es definitiv genug.


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

Ok, das wirft für mich 2 weitere Fragen auf:

1.) Was ist "Raid"? Bitte eine Erklärung.
2.) Gibt es "Raid" in AoC auch, oder gibt es da was ähnliches, das anders heißt?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

als "Raid" oder "Raidgruppe" bezeichnet man eine Schlachtgruppe von mehr als 5 spielern. in WoW sind das im moment 10 oder 25 Spieler. Früher gab es in WoW noch die 40 Mann Raids.
Ein Raid ist dann ein Dungeon-Run mit entsprechend halt 25 Leuten. Dieser dauert meist 4-5 Std und die meisten gilden "raiden" mehrmals pro woche.

ich selbst hab mit meiener gilde 4-5 Raids pro woche gemacht. Die härte waren aber in den anfängen von WoW noch die samstags-hardcore runs. die gingen teilweise über 8-10 Std, also 14-24 Uhr kam schon mal vor. O.O

in AoC gibt es das bisher bedingt auch, bzw. wird es geben. bisher gibt es noch keine Dungeons für große raids, aber keine sorge. wenn du jetzt anfangen würdest und ganz normal levelst, dann brauchst du eh 3-4 monate, bis du ans raiden denken würdest


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> in AoC gibt es das bisher bedingt auch, bzw. wird es geben. bisher gibt es noch keine Dungeons für große raids, aber keine sorge. wenn du jetzt anfangen würdest und ganz normal levelst, dann brauchst du eh 3-4 monate, bis du ans raiden denken würdest



Ich gehör prinzipiell eher zu den Leuten, die lieber alleine spielen. Wenn ich mir ein MMORPG kaufen würde, dann auch nur wegen der großen Welt und den vielen Quests, nicht aber, um irgendwas mit anderen _(realen)_ Leuten gemeinsam zu machen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich gehör prinzipiell eher zu den Leuten, die lieber alleine spielen. Wenn ich mir ein MMORPG kaufen würde, dann auch nur wegen der großen Welt und den vielen Quests, nicht aber, um irgendwas mit anderen _(realen)_ Leuten gemeinsam zu machen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ich bin auch nicht grad die kontaktfreudigste person, aber wenn du im vornherein weisst, dass du gar nicht mit anderen spielen willst, dann ist ein Mass-Multiplayer-Spiel wohl rein schon vom namen her nicht die optimale wahl. leveln kann man, bis auf einschränkungen auch alleine. aber ab einem gewissen punkt ist das spiel nunmal auf teamspiel angelegt. Dungeons baucht man alleine gar nicht probieren.
Die die endquests von langen questreihen gipfeln dann meist auch in gruppenaufgaben.


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht grad die kontaktfreudigste person, aber wenn du im vornherein weisst, dass du gar nicht mit anderen spielen willst, dann ist ein Mass-Multiplayer-Spiel wohl rein schon vom namen her nicht die optimale wahl. leveln kann man, bis auf einschränkungen auch alleine. aber ab einem gewissen punkt ist das spiel nunmal auf teamspiel angelegt. Dungeons baucht man alleine gar nicht probieren.
> Die die endquests von langen questreihen gipfeln dann meist auch in gruppenaufgaben.



Das ist es ja gerade. Für einen Singleplayer-Typ, wie mich, stellt sich eben die Frage, ob sich so ein Game lohnt, wenn man lieber alleine spielt. Bei welchen Dingen ist es denn unerlässlich, mit anderen Leuten etwas gemeinsam zu machen? Dungeons hast du ja schon erwähnt, die sind vermutlich vollgestopft mit übermächtigen Monstern.

Wie mache ich eigentlich was gemeinsam mit anderen Personen? Erstens muss ich ja mit jemandem Kontakt aufnehmen und zweitens muss der bereit sein, mit mir loszuziehen. Was ist eigentlich, wenn die anderen Personen bei einem gemeinsamen Abenteuer draufgehen? Wenn ich jemanden finde, der mit mir einen Dungeon ausräumen möchte, besteht dann für die Dauer des Abenteuers eine Art Bündnis, oder gar ein "Nichtangriffspakt" zwischen uns?
_
Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen, aber ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich auf dem Gebiet ein Neuling bin._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

ufff, oki.

also auf schlachtfäldern oder in dungeons hast du vorher schon eine gruppe erstellt. mit wem? naja, im chat fragen, ob einer lust hat auf questXY oder instanzXY, dann melden sich evtl leute. Oder man schreibt leute an, die jemanden suchen.
wenn du in einer gruppe bist, hast du natürlcih einen "nichtangriffspakt". 
Wenn einer in dem dungeon stirbt, na dann muss er entweder von einer klasse wiederbelebt werden, wenn eine klasse da ist, die das kann, oder er muss sich halt wiederbeleben und wieder hin laufen.

die dungeons sind übrigens einzeln instanziert. wenn du also mit einer 5er gruppe in einem dungeon bist, dann seit ihr 5 da drin. und halt ein haufen monster. sonst niemand. und da ihr in einer gruppe seit, kämpft ihr auch zusammen.

übrigens, die übermächtigkeit der monster lässt sich durch zwei dinge verringern: bessere Ausrüstung (Equipment) und Erfahrung (Skill) ^^


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> also auf schlachtfäldern oder in dungeons hast du vorher schon eine gruppe erstellt. mit wem? naja, im chat fragen, ob einer lust hat auf questXY oder instanzXY, dann melden sich evtl leute. Oder man schreibt leute an, die jemanden suchen.



Sind solche Leute durch irgendein Symbol gekennzeichnet, oder muss ich irgendjemanden anschreiben, der mir gerade über den Weg läuft?



Fifadoc schrieb:


> übrigens, die übermächtigkeit der monster lässt sich durch zwei dinge verringern: bessere Ausrüstung (Equipment) und Erfahrung (Skill) ^^



Und die Übermächtigkeit der Monster lässt sich wirklich nicht soweit verringern, dass ich gleich alleine in einen Dungeon gehen könnte?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Juli 2008)

nein, die leute haben keine kennzeichnung. du erkennst sie daran, dass sie ebenfalls da rumlaufen wo du questest oder du fragst einfach im allgemeinen chat an. nicht immer, aber oft melden sich dann leute bei dir.

und mit lvl60 war ich durchaus stark genug um einen lvl30 dungeon alleine zu machen.
mit voll epischer ausrüstung ging auf lvl60 sogar ein lvl60-dungeon mit 3 statt 5 leuten. Auf lvl70 konnte man (vollepisch) die "alte" lvl60 dungeons mit glück alleine schaffen. Für lvl61 dungeons brauchte man aber schon 2-3 leute.
ich beziehe mich grad nur auf wow und diese aktionen mit solo dungeons und 3 mann in einem dungeon auf gleichem lvl gingen nur, da wir damals quasi immer die beste erreichbare ausrüstung hatten, also sachen, die nur in dungeons für 25 mann zu erhalten sind.


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

Ok, danke. Damit wären vorerst alle meine Fragen in diesem Thread beantwortet. Vollends überzeugt von MMORPGs bin ich allerdings nicht. Am besten warte ich wirklich auf Guild Wars 2 und schaue mal, was zu AoC noch so alles kommt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nekro (5. August 2008)

zu WoW kann ich nur sagen: Top-Spiel.
Daher das jedes Jahr eine neue Erweiterung erscheint wird es auch nicht langweilig. Da ich auch eher ein ,,Genießer" bin gehts mir nicht um ,,wer-als-erster-80-wird" sondern ich will auch was von der Landschaft sehen. Da ich seehr viel Glück hatte und mein Freund nen Beta-Key für WotLk gewonnen hat() , kann ich nur sagen das das neue Addon wieder sehr viel fürs Auge zu bieten hat.

Mein Char:
Nekronomicon-Tichondrius (Arsenal-Link geht net, da es wieder überlastet ist )

mfg,Nekro


----------



## exa (5. August 2008)

so, WoW is bei mir sowas von unten durch, schon bevor ich es das erste mal gezockt hab...

gestern abend denk ich mir so: ach komm ziehst dir mal den 10 Tage Test account rein, mal sehn wie es so is...

ich also alles gemacht, starte den 3,93 GB DL... und gucke ungläubig auf die Zeitanzeige: 15 Stunden

Ich so, ok "etwas" lahm, lass ich den rechner halt die nacht über durchlaufen...

komm ich heute nach hause (17 stunden vergangen) steht da 53% und noch 20 stunden übrig!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hallo??? wenn es Blizzard nicht hinbekommt von den millionen die sie scheffeln einen anständigen server aufzustellen, statt scheiß bittorrent zu benutzen, dann sollen sie mich halt am arsch lecken!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was erwarten die denn wie lang man seinen pc laufen lassen soll damit das geladen werden kann??? der Scheiss DL ist ja noch nich mal gemanaged, sodass man zwischendurch anhalten kann


----------



## Oliver (5. August 2008)

Ich musste nur 500 Mb für die Probeversion laden...

Aus Zeitmangel spiel ich aber auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr. Vielleicht werde ich rückfällig, sobald Spielerechner und Wohnung fertig sind


----------



## d00mfreak (5. August 2008)

exa schrieb:


> [...]



Jo, da wird übelst darüber geflucht, dass Blizzard net normale Download-Server anbietet


----------



## Nekro (5. August 2008)

Nun ja, aber nur wegen dem Download-Server das ganze Spiel abzuschreiben, nene
Hol dir doch von nem Freund den Test-Account


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. August 2008)

TV-Doku über Computerspielsucht: Junkies im Monsterrausch - Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten 

für alle Suchtis


----------



## redfalcon (12. August 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Jo, da wird übelst darüber geflucht, dass Blizzard net normale Download-Server anbietet



Über ein Torrent-ähnliches System die Patches zu verbreiten ist schon OK, sonst müsste Blizzard bei großen Patches massiv Serverkapazitäten bereitstellen (=> teuer). Außerdem gibts die Patches doch nach ein paar Stunden eh auf Mirror-Servern zum normalen Download.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich musste nur 500 Mb für die Probeversion laden...
> 
> Aus Zeitmangel spiel ich aber auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr. Vielleicht werde ich rückfällig, sobald Spielerechner und Wohnung fertig sind


ich warte auch darauf das irgendwas in die richtung noch geht...mein Pala und mein krieger versauern und der accound wird in paar tagen gelöscht...


----------



## f3rr1s (12. August 2008)

Ich werde vorausichtlich aufhörren bis WOTLK das Spiel ist ToT PVE kenne ich alles bis Sunwell und das mir zu Zeitaufwändig. 
Und PvP naja.... Wenn man nicht die Lamer Combo im 2on2 Zockt und s3 und das volle PVP Ehre zeugs hat kann man das ganz schnell Knicken. Ist ja nur noch ein einziges Säulengeschruber -_-
Mal schaun was WOTLK bringt


----------



## SilentKilla (12. August 2008)

WOW, was ist das?


----------



## low- (12. August 2008)

Ladet euch die Testversion immer bei 4players.de


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Hat wer den Bericht eben auf der ARD gesehen?


----------



## exa (13. August 2008)

jop, hab ich gesehen, schon krass der systemadmin, der nachher an mehreren pcs 72 h gezockt hat^^


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Ich fand den Bericht gut, weil er mal nicht reisserisch aufgemacht war sondern meiner Ansicht nach objektiv war. Sowas ist ja heute sehr selten, gerade zu diesem Thema


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

ich habs gott sei dank nich. Da spiel ich lieber Guild Wars


----------



## Bennz (13. August 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> ich habs gott sei dank nich. Da spiel ich lieber Guild Wars



Da iss einer nicht Sü**** nach WoW


----------



## endgegner (13. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hat wer den Bericht eben auf der ARD gesehen?




Ja habe ich auch gesehen schon krass wie man so ne sucht entwickenln kann nur von WoW spielen.

Aber ich spiele kein WoW weil ich es einfach nur Hirnlos finde das man das spielt für das geld kann man sich vernünftige spiele kaufen die auch mehr fun machen oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Doc_Evil (13. August 2008)

Naja, jeden Monat 12 Euro für ein Spiel welches für Normalspieler kein Ende hat finde ich ok.

Für mich selber hatte das Spiel aber immer recht schnell ein Ende da ich in einer "Power"Raidgilde war und das von Beta an.
Die Sucht meiner damaligen Freundin wurde aber sehr extrem.
Es waren schätzungsweise 10-12 Stunden am Tag.
Somit kam ich gar nicht mehr richtig zum zocken.
Mit der Trennung von ihr konnte ich mich auch von WoW trennen.
Bei mir war es einfach nur noch grinden - raiden - grinden - raiden usw....
Die Jagt nach DKP, einem Item und den "Ruhm" wieder als erste Gilde auf dem Server (oder Deutschland, Europa) einen Boss gelegt zu haben.


----------



## f3rr1s (13. August 2008)

Habs auch gesehen war ganz interesant nur schade das mal wieder NUR das negative dieser Spiele gezeigt wird. 
Naja ich war ne zeit lang zu 60er zeiten auch 9std am Rechner zum WoW Zocken zum glück das spiel mittlerweile so langweilig das ich kb mehr habe  und mitlerweile habe ich auch besseres zu tun O_o


----------



## Fabian (13. August 2008)

Also nen Kumpel war auch mal süchtig danach,bis ihm die eltern den pc weggenommen haben und eingeschlossen,für einen monat,danach hatte er keinen bock merh auf wow
Ich finde es auch mies das man jeden monat bezahlen muss.
Ich selber spiele es nicht und habe es auch nicht vor.
Einer aus meiner klasse der wow spielt hat sich mit einem unterhalten der gw spielt.
Das kann ja nicht gut gehen.
Naja nach kurzer zeit hörte ich nur"wow ist *******",der wow spieler dann:
"guildwars kaufen nur leute die sich wow nicht leisten können"
Alter was haben sich die anderen da einen abgelacht,ich miteingeschlossen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. August 2008)

gleich kommt wieder was zum Thema: THEMA - Infos - TV Movie.de


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Da iss einer nicht Sü**** nach WoW



Nein bin ich auch nich, bin auch nich bereit da für jeden Monat zu bezahlen!


----------



## endgegner (13. August 2008)

Wie schon gesagt ich finde das spiel völlig hirnlos um sowas zu zocken muss man doch nix anderes zu tuhn haben. Ich kenne ein der hat keine freunde weil er das denn ganzen tag zockt ey wie krank muss man sein? Das spiel ist einfach nur beknackt freundlicher ausdruck dafür!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen!

Keine Freunde zu haben ist nicht schöN!


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich würde für ein Game nie etwas aufgeben.


----------



## mFuSE (14. August 2008)

endgegner schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ich finde das spiel völlig hirnlos um sowas zu zocken muss man doch nix anderes zu tuhn haben. Ich kenne ein der hat keine freunde weil er das denn ganzen tag zockt ey wie krank muss man sein? Das spiel ist einfach nur beknackt freundlicher ausdruck dafür!!!!!!!!!!!



blöd ist wer blödes spricht :p


Ob man jetzt den ganzen Tag CS oder WoW spielt macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied 

WoW hat schon wirklich was besonderes ansich - es würde sonst wohl kaum die halbe Welt spielen 


Geld ist kein Thema .. da versauft und verfrisst man um einiges mehr pro Monat :p

... und wer eh nur noch WoW spielt spart sogar noch Geld - man muss ja nicht mehr ausgehen und Geld ausgeben


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

ich zocke auch wow aber spiele nur dann wenn ich lust drauf hab ..manschma geht mir das game nach 3 wochen fast täglich spielen aufn nerv und dann liegts nen monat nur rm auf der plattte bis ich mal wieder spiele.oder das letzte mal hab ich 4 monate einfach pausiert^^ach ich bin nen schlimmer schuft auf Zirkel des Cenarius  (Wakka)


----------



## MarcelRamon (27. September 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel 3 Jahre gespielt, aber vor einem halben Jahr damit aufgehört und es endgültig von der Fesplatte gelöscht. Es machte einfach keinen Spaß mehr, weils immer das gleiche wiederkehrende Spielprinzip und durch die Farce mit T4/5/6/wasweißichwievielnoch wurde einem der Spaß genommen, da man vor dem ersten Addon monatelang hart gefarmt und gesammelt hat und auf einmal die Rüstung nix mehr wert war. Danach war WoW nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Klar, es hat noch Spaß gemacht, aber die Luft war irgendwie raus. 

Außerdem machts eh viel zu süchtig und man hängt, wenn man Student ist wie ich, viel zu oft davor und vergeudet letzten Endes Zeit, die man woanders viel sinnvoller investieren kann wie z.B. in Sport, Freunde oder dem sozialen Leben. Würde mich heute jemand fragen, ob ich ihm zu WoW rate, würde ich ihm klar die Suchtrisiken nennen und ihm eher davon abraten, denn so mancher verliert sich in der Welt von Warcraft und vernachlässigt alles, nur um spielen zu können. 

Letztens lief in der ARD ein netter Beitrag zu diesem Thema, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:
DasErste - Video Player=

MfG


----------



## Pasknalli (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die es hinbekommen einen RP-Server aufzuziehen der diese Bezeichnung auch verdient werde ich wieder anfangen. Aber so macht mir das keinen Spaß. Den zu einem Rollenspiel gehört nunmal das Spielen der Rolle und alles andere hat in öffentlichen Kanälen nichts zu suchen. Oder Namen wie Strapse... oder Damenbinde. Um nicht Rollenspiel zu machen bezahle ich kein Geld basta. Und es nervt einfach wenn fast alle um einen herrum alles mögliche außer Rollenspiel auf einem RP Server machen. Keiner verkauft Waren so wie in einem Rollenspiel, keiner redet wie in einem Rollenspiel und die wenigsten reden über die Welt als über die Spielmechaniken. ZUM KOTZEN. 

Gespielt habe ich 

Main - Draenei - Priesterin - Heilig bis 64

Twinks

Und jede Menge Twinks bis knapp über 40 oder 20

Zwergin - Jägerin - Schneeleopard BM

Draenei - Jägerin - Hyäne BM

Blutelfin - Magierin - Astral

Nachtelf - Druide

Blutelf Hexenmeister

Untoter Schurke

Tauren Krieger


----------



## Elkgrin (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab' jetzt auch mal wieder angefangen, zumindest erstmal einen Monat. Spiele meinen alten Mainchar auf 70, falls ich nich vorher die Lust verliere . Aber Druide ab 62 ist schön chillig, jetzt hab ich auch wieder paar Items, die Level 60 - 62 war ich nur mit meinem guten alten Lok'amir bewaffnet .


----------



## Nekro (2. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer Interesse an einem Level 70 Holypala ( S3/S4 ) und nem lvl 58ger Schurken?
Dazu noch allehand Equipt und ca. 3k Gold.
Für Info´s, Screens,Preis etc. bitte eine PM an mich


----------



## Foxx (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja.. ich gehöre auch zu den knapp 11.000.000 WoW - "Suchtis"... auch wenn ich auch nur ab un zu, un dann ca. 4h zogge (in der woche komm ich höchstens auf ca. 18 - 20h).

Meine Meinung "Früher" gegenüber WoW: Was is dass denn für ein Schrott?

Dann hatte ein kollege - wie es auch meist so ist - "Allymania" gezeigt... dann interressierte mich Wow doch etwas, ich Lud es mir (zu Zeiten Bc's) direkt von blizzard herunter. Innstalliert, Account Erstellt, 10 Tage probegezoggt (nen Ally - Mensch Mage, hatte den bis ca. lvl 32 in ca. 8 wochen) danach Bc installiert und dann ging das Gamecard kaufen los...

Hab dann (wegen Freunden) auf nem anderen Server angefangen Horde zu zoggen... Seit dem hab ich keinen Ally mehr.

Main: Orc Hunter - 51 - BM - Schlingendorntiger
Main-Twink : Tauren Druide - 35 - Feral

Dann kommen noch ein paar Twinks bis lvl 16 hinzu und nen Undead Priest als Bankchar (der jetz wieder Zugemüllt ist vor lauter Items).

Das einzige was ich schade finde, ist das, dass manche Allys auf'm Server einen immer Umnieten - egal ob man am Questen ist oder grad zu Fuß den nächsten Fp sucht (Dämliche Ally - kiddies).

Mfg Foxx


----------



## vin vom Dorf (29. Oktober 2008)

Foxx schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich schade finde, ist das, dass manche Allys auf'm Server einen immer Umnieten - egal ob man am Questen ist oder grad zu Fuß den nächsten Fp sucht (Dämliche Ally - kiddies).
> 
> Mfg Foxx



hm aber dich zwingt doch niemand auf nem PVP-Server zu spielen oder?
das ist doch grad der zweck eines PVP-Servers...
Da gleich mit "Dämliche Ally - kiddies" zu kommen is wohl lächerlich!
Außerdem machen das die "Dämlichen Hordler - kiddies" genauso!

MfG
vin


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2008)

vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Außerdem machen das die "Dämlichen Hordler - kiddies" genauso!
> 
> MfG
> vin


 
Ich wollts gerade sagen 
Das ist auf jedem PvP Server so, daher heißt er ja auch PvP (Player vs. Player) und nicht PvwaPLh (Player vs wenn anderer Player Lust hat)


----------



## Amnesie (6. Dezember 2008)

Dann geh auf nem PvP Server mal abends in nen schönen BT raid (Zu BC Zeiten) und triff mal ne hordengilde,alle pvp an,das is immer lustig 
Ach bin übrigends Alli.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Dezember 2008)

Mein Dranei Krieger 

The World of Warcraft Armory


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

man Wow is das wohl hirnloseste monotonste game ever,ich versteh echt nich ,wie man sowas spielen kann


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2008)

naja ich beschwer mich doch auch nicht wieso man sich nach einer firma nennt die einem nur probleme macht...
ich hab damals wow vor bc gespielt, silberne hand. damals machte es mir spaß.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Dezember 2008)

*hust*,ich bin auch nich von einer kalifornischen Firma Fan,die nur sporadisch funzt

ja,aber wer dafür Freunde ,leen und über nichts anderes mehr sprechen kann,hat die wow sucht und deswegen mag ich das spiel einfach nicht


----------

